# What's the chance of catching a shark in this spot?



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I was planning on fishing for trout, flunder and bait fishing in this spot. If I throw out with some shark bait is there a chance of catching anything. I figured I could do that while catching pinfish off the pier with my little pole.











I think it's about 4-5 miles east of bob sikes.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

looks like there's a nice hole to the west of that.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Longbow14 said:


> looks like there's a nice hole to the west of that.


Can you explain, I don't see it. Also I don't have a boat.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

There are sharks in the bay/sound.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

There are definitely sharks in that area. There are more right now if you get closer to the pass at Ft. Pickens.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

reelthrill said:


> There are definitely sharks in that area. There are more right now if you get closer to the pass at Ft. Pickens.


I'm going in the end of May. I'll check for reports as we get closer. That's good to know. Is shark fishing better at night? I want something that's good eatin' size.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

bigger sharks will move closer to shore at night along with reds and other fish. 
The hole i'm mentioning or at least it looks like a hole is down maybe a few dozen yards left(in real life, the picture it's maybe and eight of an inch) from that arrow it's a darker patch of water close to shore. that deep hole might hide some bigger fish.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you talking about the spot where the big green arrow is in this picture? The pier that I'll be fishing off of is the one with the little yellow arrow. Would that grass bed on the left of the picture be good for trout and other fish? Sorry I wish I knew a little more about this and didn't seem so ignorant. Would I have to ask permission to fish the beach over there or is it public domain?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Longbow14 said:


> bigger sharks will move closer to shore at night along with reds and other fish.
> The hole i'm mentioning or at least it looks like a hole is down maybe a few dozen yards left(in real life, the picture it's maybe and eight of an inch) from that arrow it's a darker patch of water close to shore. that deep hole might hide some bigger fish.


 How big is "bigger"?


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes I was trout fishing saw some birds and hooked a blue, shark ate it. 5 Minutes later same thing. Went home got bigger gear, hooked up a big shark fought it for 30 minutes but he finally broke free. I was 1/4 mile from that spot.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Just fish with the bloodiest, oiliest fish you can find and you should be fine. They like them butterflied, and dusk/dawn is when they feed closer to shore.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

johnf said:


> How big is "bigger"?


My son was catching bull redfish in the bay about a week ago. He was about 1/2 mile east of fort pickens pier near shore at the bluffs. He said 300-400lb bull sharks were eating his redfish.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

That's pretty big. I would shart my pants if I caught something like that.


----------



## Kachok (May 1, 2012)

Chances are very high, while you won't likely see any tigersharks or hammerheads the chances of getting into a blacktip, sharpnose or the occasional large bull shark are pretty good, just make sure your tackle is up to the task.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Are there any sharks that you wouldn't want to eat. I'm really wanting to try some.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a question. I would love a tooth from a shark I caught if I got one. First, Is it legal to take a tooth and if so HOW Would one go about it without losing an arm? Call me stupid but I just don't know about these things thats why I'm asking. Thanks.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

WisconsinFisherman said:


> I have a question. I would love a tooth from a shark I caught if I got one. First, Is it legal to take a tooth and if so HOW Would one go about it without losing an arm? Call me stupid but I just don't know about these things thats why I'm asking. Thanks.


If it's legal to keep, you can do whatever the heck you want with it. Let it die first and then get a tooth out, a hammer should do the job haha. I'm not sure how to go about extracting a tooth from one and keeping it intact. They have plenty, so try whatever works.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I hooked into two sharks this morning in 3' of water in Big Lagoon. Last Saturday I got a 4 1/2 foot shark alongside the boat in Big Lagoon near Ft. McRee - they were hitting both live pinfish and plastic jigs.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

We caught sharks by the dozens last week. Right after sundown. It was like a lightswitch. They cut off the sun and cut ON the shark bite. We were just using 1inch X 2 inch chunks of cutbait on a 2/0 circle hook. If you went 5 mins without a bite, they you were robbed. Caught them anywhere from 12 inches long to 48 inches. It was like fishing for bream. usually you would have a bite as soon as it hit bottom. Great fun for the kids!


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*sharks*

what area,, not the secret spot, general area...thanks


----------



## Kachok (May 1, 2012)

johnf said:


> Are there any sharks that you wouldn't want to eat. I'm really wanting to try some.


Yes, blacktip shark is fantastic, and regular ol sand shark is pretty darn good, bulls are OK but I don't keep one unless my freezer is empty. Never kept a tiger or hammerhead so I cannot comment on their flavor.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Just bleed them and I like to soak the meat overnight in saltwater to purge it since they pee through their skin.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the "tooth" info. Where are you catching the multiple sharks?. Size doesnt matter but I'd really like to get a decent one. Got a friend who wants some to eat so I'd probably keep one for that and that would give me the teeth I'd like to have as a souvie..lol. Otherwise I return all I catch. Please feel free to PM me and if you'd like me to NOT disclose the location thats not a problem, besides, I live in Wisconsin so me taking up your spot anytime in the future is, to say the least,,, VERY remote. Our biggest reel's we are bringing are 6/0 penns with 80lb dacron on it. NO Kayak with me sorry..lol.


----------



## Kachok (May 1, 2012)

I know a spot on Dauphin Island you should catch some. Heck I will go with you if you need a yak  I have all the leaders you need and I catch fresh bait. 6/0s are plenty big for most sharks, I have never lost a shark because my 6/0s were not "enough" reel, most of mine are caught on heavy spinning and bait casting tackle though it takes alot longer to get them in.


----------

